# run protein skimmer while tank cycles or not ???



## homerdave (Mar 24, 2010)

Should I run my protein skimmer while the tank cycles or not?? I have had 5 green chromis in my 90 gallon tank for 2 weeks now, it doesn't seen like the amonia has gone up much.

should I turn off the protein skimmer to speed up the process?

thanks
David


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

homerdave said:


> Should I run my protein skimmer while the tank cycles or not?? I have had 5 green chromis in my 90 gallon tank for 2 weeks now, it doesn't seen like the amonia has gone up much.
> 
> should I turn off the protein skimmer to speed up the process?
> 
> ...


Sure can. But speed up the process? No, it won't speed up the process. If you have ammonia in the tank, its enough. It will help remove the garbage from the Live Rock die off.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

^+1..... run the skimmer. Did you start with cred live rock? If so, your cycle will will not spike out as high.


----------

